# My beginers package.



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

This will be my first foray into beekeeping. I have been considering it for years, and now that I am in my own house with enough extra income, I have decided to take the plunge. 

After a fair amount of research, and studying three catalogs, this is what I have decided will be my beginners kit. I have tossed aside the inclusive kits in favor of an a-la-carte approach. 

Lake Mann seems to have the best value, so I plan on staying with them for the interchangeability factor.

I will be starting out with a basic hive, KD-100 kit, including a 10 frame body, telescoping cover, bottom board w/ reducer, frames, waxed Right-Cell foundation. Cost $88.95. KD-105 Super. 6-5/8" super, including frames and foundation. $36.95 Both kits include nails. HD-120 queen excluder. $6.30. FD-110 top feeder with super. $21.95. CL-125 veil. $17.95. FD-203 1lb bee-pro pollen substitute $6.95. 

Total cost is under $200.00, including shipping. I know that this doesn't include everything that I need, such as a smoker, hive tool, ect , as I do not anticipate needing these until my second year.

For a basic starting point would you recommend anything else?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Ummmmm . . . 

Have you even considered a package of B E E S with a queen?

Of course, if you're not planning on getting any until the 2nd

year, then that would explain why you've decided there's no

need for a smoker or hive tool either - - 

which kind of negates

getting into the hobby in the first place, 

if it's going to take 2 years to get it all set up.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I would skip the queen excluder and get a smoker and hive tool!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1XJT-yVZPE&list=PL6EED6684E5F97742

Watch as many of this guys videos as you can.

And please don't get plastic foundation.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSZssRWAtv8


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

I didn't mention a package of bees as it is pretty obvious that getting bees is pretty much required in bee keeping. They kind of go hand in hand, don't you think? My post is about getting a basic equipment package. 

I left out certain pieces of equipment that from my understanding are not needed immediately upon establishing a hive/colony. From my VERY limited experience, one can not expect to harvest any appreciable amount of honey during the introductory year. For this reason, I left out the hive dissection tools during the primary setup.

Please correct me if I am misinformed.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Your right that you shouldn't harvest the first year. At least I wouldn't. But you will need a hive tool and smoker to inspect the hive at least monthly to make sure there are no problems. Kind of like taking your human infant to a pediatrician for its check ups to make sure everything is going well. 

You might want to check out 

http://www.biobees.com/forum/index.php?sid=b4591e111b0e736f81381c7ff0ed1606

http://www.beesource.com/forums/forum.php

And watch all the you tube videos you can!!! Especially Fat bee man.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I am new to beekeeping this year but I would recommend getting the hive tool and smoker also. You will be checking your hive and these tools are needed for that.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

CurtisWilliams said:


> I didn't mention a package of bees as it is pretty obvious that getting bees is pretty much required in bee keeping. They kind of go hand in hand, don't you think? My post is about getting a basic equipment package.
> 
> I left out certain pieces of equipment that from my understanding are not needed immediately upon establishing a hive/colony. From my VERY limited experience, one can not expect to harvest any appreciable amount of honey during the introductory year. For this reason, I left out the hive dissection tools during the primary setup.
> 
> Please correct me if I am misinformed.


+ + + + + + + +
The correction part however, may be harder to achieve.

I've known other wannabees, who have studied it all and ordered

the parts, put them together and then set the equipment out in the spring -

fully expecting a swarm to come along and set up residence. Most times,

that doesn't happen, so it wasn't out-of-line for me to ask initially. Just

as it isn't going to be to ask if you've ever been stung by a honeybee before?

Where on the body and what was your response to it? 

Have you been stung around the face or hands? 

You don't mention where your bees are located, 

but if in the south or western part of the U.S., 

there's a high probability that your colony will eventually

become africanized. Are you prepared to handle them then and do what is necessary?

Have you considered that it might be a good idea
to place an order for a good suit and gloves as well?

If you want to keep bees, you're going to have to get into the hive and work

with them to get a better understanding of what makes them such marvelous

and fascinating creatures. If you expect them to make you a bucket of honey

while sitting back doing nothing to assist them in that endeavor, then you will

be sadly mistaken. Perhaps by learning to read the signs of the hive and the

seasons, that bucket could turn into two or even three! And you will have the

joy of being a greater part of it as well.


----------



## elbowbeach (Nov 14, 2008)

Curtis, Spring will be my first venture into hives. I'm setting up my beginners list,also. I have found most beekeepers to be extremely helpful in making purchase decisions..occasionally not.It looks to me,as though you are right on track,and asking the same questions,as I am.I'm planning on the lower side of $400,for initial investment..smoker,veil,tool,and bees included.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We rarely use a smoker but do use a mister a bunch with a syrup mix in it. How ever we do have the smoker setting on the pickup tail gate smoking just in case one of our queens has gone rogue. You can buy a Red Devil paint tool at ACO that is a dead ringer for a 10.00 hive tool. I also have a 7 in one paint tool isn't much for prying but is the cats meow to scrap proplis and burr comb off frames and other parts.

consider a nuc of bees instead of a package. I have not been impressed with the reports I have been hearing at club meetings with all the queen problems many have with package bees. 

Bee culture magazine is supposed to be sold in places like Wal mart get a copy and look at all the adds in it for bees packages and nucs.

You still have to do inspections during the first year so you need the things that make the job easier. I much like my fingers than the frame grip I got as a gift.

 Al


----------

